# que siguin tres



## ernest_

Hola,
com ho diríeu en anglès "que siguin 3, si us plau"?
El context és una botiga, quan preguntes el preu i el venedor et respon, llavors dius "que siguin tres". Jo crec que pot ser "make it three", però no n'estic segur. Ho vull fer que tingui un toc una  mica "teatral".


----------



## Dixie!

Ernest, l'única manera que se m'acut és "Make it three", tal com tu ja has dit.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,

Canviant una mica el que proposaves, potser es podria dir 'Let's make it three' (o 'I'll take three', però no n'estic gaire segura...)

fins ara!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Potser també "Let's have three". Diria que hi ha més d'una possibilitat


----------



## Orreaga

All the above suggested translations are perfect and natural sounding:

Make it three
Let's make it three
I'll take three
Let's have three

(and all could just as well be followed with ", then")
Em sembla que "Make it three" pot ser una mica més teatral.


----------



## ernest_

Gràcies, és cert que queda bé el "then".


----------



## Guybrush_11

Hola!

I les possibiltats "In this case, give me three" o "I'll buy three"? (Encara que no tinc clar si el futur per a una accio tan propera es correcte)


----------



## Orreaga

Guybrush_11 said:


> I les possibiltats "In this case, give me three" o "I'll buy three"? (Encara que no tinc clar si el futur per a una accio tan propera es correcte)


Hola Guybrush!
El futur aquí és correcte, "I'll take/buy three"  (no diem "I take/buy three"). També com a nadiu jo diria "In *that *case..." (no em preguntis perquè!). "Give me three" está bé també.

Let me just add for Ernest's benefit, that this "Make it three" perhaps requires a little more context. It's often used when the speaker changes his/her mind: "I'll take two. No, make it three." 
Or, the speaker needs to be asked first how many he wants, then when the price is given he can say, "Make it three" or "I'll take/buy three." It would probably not be used like this:

"How much are those?"
"Five euros each."
"Make it three."     "I'll take three." 

But:

"How much are those?"
"Five euros each. How many would you like?"
"Make it three."   or  "I'll take three." 


In other words, this "Make it..." (I think) is used more as a response to a question of how many, and is not usually used in a simple request for something. I hope this doesn't come too late!


----------



## dafne.ne

Hi there!

Jo sempre faig servir "I'll take three". De la mateixa manera per a dir "me'l quedo" diuen "I'll take it".

Hope it helps.


----------



## ernest_

Orreaga said:


> In other words, this "Make it..." (I think) is used more as a response to a question of how many, and is not usually used in a simple request for something. I hope this doesn't come too late!



Thanks, no it doesn't come too late, I was asking out of curiosity.

But does "make it ..." work with things other than numbers, then? For example, in a bar, I order a Scotch and then I think again and say "make it double". Or, I go to the post office, and after handing in a letter I say to the man behind the counter "make it by urgent mail, please". The latter one sounds a bit funny to me.


----------



## Orreaga

ernest_ said:


> But does "make it ..." work with things other than numbers, then? For example, in a bar, I order a Scotch and then I think again and say "make it double". Or, I go to the post office, and after handing in a letter I say to the man behind the counter "make it by urgent mail, please". The latter one sounds a bit funny to me.


"Make it a double" is good. 
"Make it by urgent [express, priority, etc. in the US] mail, please" sounds fine to me, since the clerk literally does "make" the letter go according to the speed you specify, by printing the postage, using special rubber stamps, etc.  However the expression is not as common as simply stating, "Priority mail, please" as you hand over the letter.
What is the "theatrical" message you want to give?


----------



## ernest_

I said theatrical because this expression "que sigui..." is mostly used in pictures, and thus has a theatrical touch. We use "que + subj" to express wishes, and this is use is common ("que vagi bé", "que no perdem el tren"...) but it can also be used to give orders ("que siguin dues ampolles"). Giving orders like this sounds slightly arrogant to me, because it's seems that you don't care who does it or how they do it, or how much it will set you back.. This is tipical from pictures, as I said, you don't hear it many times in the real world. I was looking for the same effect in English.


----------

